# Chinatowns of the World



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Atanga said:


> Wow. I'm going to resist commenting on the pigeonholing of 2 billion asian people and how one might define racism and focus on these nice shots of Vancouver's chinatown.
> 
> My girlfriend grew up in Vancouver and tells me that chinatown used to be much busier and more vibrant when she was younger, before the rise of the suburban areas like Richmond. Vancouver's downtown chinatown is really nice but not exactly bustling anymore. Any Vancouverites remember it being livelier in the past or does my girlfriend just remember it through the eyes of a child?


Yes, your GF is right.As far back as ten years ago, Vancouver chinatown was really vibrant, livelier, crowded and it was very hard to find a parking. Night market during summertime occupied two streets. In the past few years, I'd seen some shops closing down. The stores where I used to buy fish, crabs and chicken were gone and night market during summertime just occupies a street. As I commented earlier, chinese shops in the suburbs like Richmond and Burnaby are becoming popular.

Pls check:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856

Thanks


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, those trees are gorgeous. These really evoke images of Canada's frontier west, especially the buildings in the last photo.



raggedy13 said:


>


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are the rest of my shots of Brisbane's Chinatown. I think everyone can agree that it certainly doesn't fit the category of run-down and dirty, but, while very pretty, I thought it was a bit lacking in life; it just didn't have the buzz of many other Chinatowns.


















































































Can you see them? When I refreshed my browser they disappeared. Have Picassa suddenly stopped allowing hotlinking?
Here's the album link for anyone who's interested: http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/andydshaw/BrisbaneChinatown?feat=directlink


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Hope you don't mind if i post two pictures of liverpools chinatown.​ Liverpool has one of the oldest established Chinese communities in Europe. There was a line of steamers with a direct connection from Liverpool to China, whose main trading goods were, tea, silk and cotton wool. Liverpool’s permanent Chinese community dates to around 1870​


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Love the gate in Liverpool!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

日本には３つの大きな中華街と５つの小さな中華街があります。
その中で横浜中華街は世界最大規模の中華街になっています。

横浜中華街








祝日などはかなり混んでいます。ほとんどは日本人ですが外国人も多いです。








日本の招き猫も売られてごっちゃになっています。





















































中華饅頭です。


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

中華街の名物ですね。このかぶりもの。

















日本にも獅子舞があります。








扇子は実は日本の発明だったりします。提灯も



































横濱媽祖廟








関帝廟








龍が飾られています。

















横浜大世界です。アミューズメントパークみたいになってます。


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

夜の中華街です。こちらは大世界です。








大世界の中です。








横濱媽祖廟


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

All of those shots were taken in Yokohama?


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, these are fantastic!
I can read the hiragana though, but not the kanji! Which cities are these chinatowns located in? I'm guessing the 2 of the big 3 are Yokohama and Osaka?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Atanga said:


> Wow, these are fantastic!
> I can read the hiragana though, but not the kanji! Which cities are these chinatowns located in? I'm guessing the 2 of the big 3 are Yokohama and Osaka?


ぜんぶ、よこはまです。


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

japanese001 said:


> ぜんぶ、よこはまです。


Thanks!!
Translation: It's all Yokohama.

Sad I never made it out of Tokyo last time I was there. Looks great...


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Yokohama Chinatown is excellent! I also have pictures of my own, it's easily the largest and most traditional Chinese feeling of all the Chinatowns I've been to.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some of my pics of the chinatown in Manchester, UK.





































Here's a map of the area it covers:










and another one of the arch from the internet because mine isn't very good and it was raining 










Where the Chinese gangstas hang out?


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> just the chines one to be honest, its not a race thing or anything like that, i just dont like the area's
> 
> My experience of chinatowns is that they are dirty and smelly, and for some reason the chinese/asians always seem to bring an area down, or at least they do in auckland anyway


One possibility I've heard for this (and I don't know if this is true or not) is that many chinese in the chinatowns try to keep the neighborhood less clean, etc. so as to discourage more gentrification of their area. I'm sure in most cities that have a sizable chinatown, that's a continuing problem - the continued gentrification of the center area of the city causes many chinese to have to abandon their community and disperse out to less central locations in the area.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Scenes from Montreal's Chinatown, that I took this past weekend. It was very cold, but nice and sunny.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I always found the Chinatown in Montreal surprisingly small. From what I've seen in this thread, I'm most impressed with the Chinatown in Yokohama. It's a knockout. Jam packed, beautiful, colourful, and even pretty. Pretty is not a word I usually associate with Chinatowns, but they've managed to do it.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Chinatown in Mexico City


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> I always found the Chinatown in Montreal surprisingly small.


True: about two blocks, no more

In Montreal I found surprisingly big Little Italy


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Clarification mexico city has no Chinatown that is the street Dolores, because it has not been declared Chinatown is a good street with Asian ornaments!


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

Remolino said:


> Chinatown Buenos Aires/ Do not think there are that many Chinese


*There are over 100,000 Chineses-born, according to 2009 figures. The thing is, most of them don't live in Chinatown but in other districts of Buenos Aires, specially in the southern districts. If we speak about chinese descendents, according to the census 3% of the National population was of Asian origin (which obviously include some percentage of Chinese).

Here you have some pics of the Chinatown of Buenos Aires
*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Chinatown Lima -Perú.

the largest Chinese community in Latin America.*


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

SpongeBob Fu Man Chu was hilarious!! :hilarious


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty china girl/cougar!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from all those chinatowns of the world


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

how about suburban modern chinatown - richmond

Aberdeen Centre


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Yaohan Centre - Richmond









home to the popular Osaka grocery store - its a like a nicer version of T&T apparently (T&T owns Osaka)








food court









Parker Place Richmond

















has small narrow corridor lined with shops...


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Manila, Philippines*

the oldest Chinatown in the world, established 1594



darknyt1 said:


> by Al's photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Crystal Mall Burnaby - Metrotown









































majorchinatownviews.com


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some shots of the *Chinatown in Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD


----------

